# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St Vincent and the Grenadines >  >  Petit St Vincent Trip report.

## JohnC

Heresy: a glowing trip report to Caribbean not St Barts.

We just got back from 2 wonderful weeks in the Grenadines at Petit St Vincent Resort (PSV).
We decided not to go to St Barts this year. Wanted something quiet, elegant for peace and quiet and, of course, good food. We got it in spades.

Getting there is more difficult even than St Barts. It takes 3 planes and a boat (from Boston).
You have to get to Barbados then fly to Union Island where boat takes you to PSV. Once you get to Barbados you are in thier hands, ie they give same service Premium IV, etc do at SXM. You don't touch your bags from Barbados airport to your cottage. 
We could get there in 1 day but would have had to get up at 3am. Have done this many time to SBH and it usually wipes us out for a few days so we decided to overnight in Barbados. We flew AA (and were aided by Debo) via Mia, leaving at a civilized time of 9.30am and arriving in Barbados at 10pm. Spent nite at Silver Point Resort, near airport on beach. After leisurely breakfast watching Kite surfers, took a plane at 1pm (SVG air, a twin otter). Were met at Union airport by Maurice the skipper of PSV boat and taken to PSV, arring about 3pm. They meet you on the dock and take you directly to your cottage.
For great descriptions of PSV, check out Scubamoms website and the resort website.

This was our 2nd time there. Previously 12 years ago. The resort changed ownership in the last few years and has been undergoing upgrades. Significan improvement. Cottages now have king sized beds (previously 2 doubles, which we could not understand). Upgrades decor, now bright and airy. There are 22 units and they are 2 types, on the breach or on a bluff. The bluff units have great views, the beach units have the advantage of walking right out onto the beach. 
Previously we were in a beach unit, this time a bluff unit. We loved it. Had a deck with loungers and table overlooking Atlantic (sunrise). The wall of unit facing Atlantic was all glass sliders. You could open up for the breezes, which were constant. No bugs. The units are now Airconditioned but also with ceiling fans. we used AC at nite to keep flying things from coming in. (During day birds would fly in and out, if you were unawares).
Modern first class amenities with 120 current for charges. Cell phone worked (with international plan).
They have no phones, TVs, etc. An IPod dock for music.
The communication system is a flag systen. Yellow pick up request, red stay away.

The island is small and walkable everwhere. No cars. Minimokes to get around if you wanted (had to request pickup). There is an Atlantic beach and a beach facing North towards Union Island ringed with wooded area and covered private areas with loungers, hammock table chairs (if you wanted a meal delivered there). We would go here every morning to "lounge",ie read.
There is a beach bar restaurant where you can take meals. Same menu every day but large enough for variety. Did I say all inclusive (except for alcohol drinks). Anything off menu. Lobster is so plentiful there that it is featured. Grilled. I had many, almost everyday. Dinner can also be taken in their main dining room. Excellent food and service. Different menu every day. In our 2 weeks, it never repeated.
Next to dining room is office, for requesting "excursions", sign up for spa (these are additional $). There is also computers to use and WiFi there (but not in rooms).

Outstanding service. all the staff very friendly. You get to know them. They live on the island and you see them every day.
Once a week cocktail party at owners villa. Get to meet owner and other guests. Once a week they set up screen and show movies on the beach.

One night (my birthday) we had dinner set up on the beach (sunset side) and were served a wonderful meal (regular menu, you preordered).

All in all outstanding time. Very restive. Lots of reading, etc.
We did one sail trip to Tobago Cays. wonderful "blue water" sailing.
They have other excursions and spa you can use. (for a fee).

so we loved it and signed up to go back (Don't worry we are signed up to return to St Barts too).

Comparing to St Barts, some advantages, and disadvantages. A little more expensive but all meals are included. No car rental costs. No airport transfer (ie ala Premium IV, etc). you walk everywhere. No shopping (saved much money there, we usually drop a lot at Laurent Effel and other apparel shops on St  Barts).

Trip home, we made in one day. Jet Blue via JFK. Got home day before Super Bowl so we could watch and moan when Patriots lost.

----------


## julianne

What a wonderful report, John. Thanks for sharing. Brought back many memories---when we sailed the Grenadines from St. Vincent, we stopped at PSV. Loved it. And that was before the recent upgrades. They certainly know how to pamper their customers. A perfect place to totally chill out. So beautiful and serene. No wonder you scheduled a return trip.

----------


## Peter NJ

Thanks for sharing John..Can't wait to see the pics...  :cool:

----------


## JEK

John,
Thanks for the great report. You are forgiven for missing SBH this year :)

----------


## GramChop

Wow. Sounds very peaceful. I, too, am looking forward to seeing photographs.

----------


## MIke R

great report John..thank for sharing

thats not called heresy to me...thats  called a healthy diversity

----------


## JohnC

I am not good at posting pix. If someone gives me (by PM) an email address, I could send (one at a time) and then he/she could post.

----------


## Eve

Such a lovely report. PSV has been on my to-do list forever.

----------


## LindaP

John, we stayed at PSV about  10 yrs ago , I'm glad to hear about the changes, they did need a few upgrades. Are the labs all gone now? Haze was quite a visionary with that island! 
Cheers from sunny Anguilla!!!! :)

----------


## JEK

> I am not good at posting pix. If someone gives me (by PM) an email address, I could send (one at a time) and then he/she could post.



Check your PT inbox. Happy to help.

----------


## JEK

Lunch!

 


Atlantic Beach

 

Menus

 

 

PAC

 

Union Island from west end psv

 

View from terrace

----------


## Peter NJ

beautiful looking water..thanks

----------


## katva

Sounds like a lovely trip!  There's so much out there to see....no heresy at all about going somewhere else----thanks for sharing this report  :)

----------


## amyb

Glad you got to recharge your batteries at such a  lovely place.

----------


## sbhlvr

I have had this on my list for years but haven't made the leap...reading your post is putting it back up on top

----------


## lmj

I've had it on my list for decades but took a detour to SBH and haven't deviated much since... my main question is, did you get bored with the routine?  We find that we like to go to different restaurants each night, walk around town a bit, stop at Baz or wherever for some live music, and wander around the island.  My fear has been that PSV would not be an ideal match for that reason.  We went to Long Bay Beach Resort in the BVI a while back and HATED it.  Very relaxing, yes, but boring, with limited places to drive to easily and no town to really walk around.  We left after 5 days and went to Gallows Point in St. John, where we had stayed before and which fit us much better (easy walk into town, different restaurants, live music, etc.).  So...I'm wondering if you had that worry too and what was it about the resort that tilted the equation from that sense of boredom to total relaxation/bliss?

----------


## JohnC

Actually PSV is not for everybody for some of the reasons expressed by lmj. For other options of things to do, they revolve around water sports and sailing or motoring to other spots (all cost more $). 
The variety in restaurant thing is partially overcome by a new menu every nite and a 2nd place to eat (beach bar/grill). However, there is no change of scenery and the same people are serving each nite.
As to nite life, other than the weekly beach BBQ with steel band, there is none. It is essential you like the person you are with.

However, if you have any doubts, I wouldn't recommend it. You are basically "stuck there".

For us, we were seeking the bliss and quiet so did not miss the "action".

----------


## MIke R

I'll take as much boring as you can dish out - thank you very much.......it is much needed

----------


## lmj

Maybe we would do a week and then a week in SBH to balance it out... I have plenty of peace and quiet here and at our beach house, no real need to escape anything except the winter weather... but I'll definitely keep PSV on top of our list of destinations to check out.  Thanks, John, for the detailed report!

----------

